# OpenSuse ISOs auf eine DVD brennen?



## C4D_Joe (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Kleine Frage:
Auf der Heft-DVD des aktuellen PC-Maganzins befindet sich OpenSuse 10.1, allerdings auf 5 verschiedene ISOs aufgeteilt. Jetzt will ich aber nicht für eine kleine Test-Installation 5 CDs "verheizen" (wie im Heft empfohlen) sondern wollte alle ISOs auf eine DVD brennen.
Würde das funktionieren? Oder muss man a) die ISOs irgendwie zusammenfügen oder b) doch auf CDs brennen?

Vielen Dank,
Joe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

Theoretisch koennte es gehen, duerfte aber einiges an Gefummel brauchen da man ja trotzdem die DVD irgendwie booten muss und dann die Images per Loopback mounten.
Ob man die ISOs einfach zusammenfuegen kann weiss ich nicht, koennte aber theoretisch auch moeglich sein.


----------



## C4D_Joe (10. Juni 2006)

Danke!
Ich werd mal testen, ob sich die Images zusammenfügen lassen.

Noch eine Frage: Mir fällt auf, dass das ein 32-Bit-Linux ist. Kann ich das problemlos auf meinem Athlon 64 betreiben? Oder wird das nix?

Gruß, Joe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

Ich denk das sollte laufen. Die 64-Bit-Prozessoren habe doch so eine Art 32-Bit-Kompatibilitaetsmodus, oder?
Einfach mal probieren wuerd ich sagen.


----------



## C4D_Joe (11. Juni 2006)

Hm.
Das mit der DVD hat nicht funktioniert. Er hat zwar minutenlang versucht von der DVD zu booten, aber irgendwann hab ich das dann abgebrochen (weil das ja normalerweise in sekundenschnelle geht).
Davor habe ich die ISOs zusammengefügt (was dem PC anscheinend sauer aufgestoßen ist ).
Naja, vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar CD-RWs, dann kann ich die Sache auch mal ohne Datenträger-Verlust installieren 

Danke,
Joe


----------

